# Newbie from Bracknell



## Roko (11 mo ago)

Hi all pleasure to join your forum was on the A5 forum till some muggy @### drove into it whilst parked up . But I no have a awesome TITTY 😆😉 59 reg tdi sline special quattro.😉 swear by these engines had various forms of it over the yrs. . Anyway anybody yocal to me may need a little advise help to do few things as u do .


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## AdsTT1563 (11 mo ago)

Hello Roko Iam new here too. Got a nightmare on my hands but hoping these guys on here will help me get thru 👍🏻


----------



## Roko (11 mo ago)

AdsTT1563 said:


> Hello Roko Iam new here too. Got a nightmare on my hands but hoping these guys on here will help me get thru 👍🏻


Oh dear bud that doesn't sound good electrically I am pretty much basic but mechanically if I can help ??


----------



## Roko (11 mo ago)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy 😉


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi, Welcome


----------



## Roko (11 mo ago)

Molinos said:


> Hi, Welcome


Cheers bud


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## Roko (11 mo ago)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome 😁


 Cheers Yellow Tt


----------

